
Tell HN: Happy Programmers' Day to all devs in HN - molmalo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_the_Programmer
======
oblib
I just chastised my FB friends for not wishing me a "Happy Programmers Day".
They're all feigning ignorance.

------
gen_greyface
I've yet to meet a happy programmer, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.

------
MattGaiser
Watch as this becomes an interview question.

~~~
molmalo
Could be a question for leading roles, expecting to evaluate how much this
person cares about keeping his troop content :)

------
GoToRO
I want Chinese programmer's day!

~~~
082349872349872
¿Por qué no los dos?

For today, the highest budget[1] celebration I've run across:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrH8xyJG4rc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrH8xyJG4rc)

I'll have to try to find something else for 2020-10-24, but it appears Sun
Wukong had a hacker's aversion to authority, so maybe that avenue will be
fruitful?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_King#Havoc_in_Heaven](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_King#Havoc_in_Heaven)

[1] [https://101zabava.club/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/pozdravlen...](https://101zabava.club/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/pozdravlenie_programmistu_30_30161559.jpg)

left panel: programmer working

right panel: programmer celebrating Programmers' Day

~~~
codethief
> For today, the highest budget[1] celebration I've run across:
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrH8xyJG4rc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrH8xyJG4rc)

What are they singing about? (EDIT: I mean what exactly. The title "I'm a
hacker" and the dancers don't leave that much room for imagination.)

~~~
082349872349872
Excellent question. I rely heavily on machine translation, and while auto-
subtitling on YouTube is misleading for speech, it's atrocious for song[1].
Maybe we'll get some native speakers to answer by tomorrow?

[1] this is a parody, so no published lyrics. The original tune was italian:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM63xMU6FEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM63xMU6FEc)
.

